# Married couple with one income - what type of ICB check?



## Erasure (11 Feb 2010)

If a married couple with one person working applies for a mortgage can they apply in one name (the person with income) to prevent and ICB check on the person with no income?  

My cousin has a credit union loan that his wife does not know about and does not want it to appear on any ICB check. His wife is working - private sector earning approx 80k per annum. He is currently out of work.

I heard somewhere that if you are married you have to apply in joint names for the mortgage which my cousin disputes so i just want to clear it up so he doesn't get himself in trouble.  Obviously a joint application would result in an icb check on both parties. 

Would appreciate any info that may clear this up for me.


----------



## NorfBank (11 Feb 2010)

If the new house will be the family home then both will have to go on the mortgage so a credit check will be run on both.

www.moneybackmortgages.ie


----------



## fobs (11 Feb 2010)

Most credit unions do not report to the ICB


----------



## Guest122 (12 Feb 2010)

"If the new house will be the family home then both will have to go on the mortgage so a credit check will be run on both"

Not true as far as I know (as of a few years ago).
Our house mortgage is based solely on my income but house is in both our names.
Wifes income/debts were not even looked at as I could cover cost of mortgage - unless they did it without our knowledge???


----------



## demoivre (12 Feb 2010)

fobs said:


> Most credit unions do not report to the ICB



True but the numbers doing so are increasingly rapidly. See [broken link removed].


----------



## NorfBank (12 Feb 2010)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> Not true as far as I know (as of a few years ago).
> Our house mortgage is based solely on my income but house is in both our names.
> Wifes income/debts were not even looked at as I could cover cost of mortgage - unless they did it without our knowledge???



They could not do it without your knowledge, your wife would have had to sign the mortgage application form giving the bank authority to run a credit check on her.

If your wife is on the title, as far as I know she must be on the mortgage but as you got the mortgage "a few years ago", nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Guest122 (12 Feb 2010)

Don't think wife signed the mortgage application form - she deffo did not provide any payslips P60s bank statements etc.

She did sign forms in solicitor’s to be joint owner of house.

Might look into it though (but does it really matter in my case)

The "few years ago" was before the mad property bubble and laxed mortgage rules


----------



## Daisy Jones (15 Feb 2010)

I thought that you could apply for a mortgage in your own right if you wished too no matter if you were married or not but that the holder of the mortgage was the sole name on the deeds.


----------



## househunter! (25 Feb 2010)

if you are married and the house is ur main private dwelling both parties must consent to any lending that is secured on the property - the family home protection act 

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1976/en/act/pub/0027/index.html

if ur cousins wife has enough income they may go with the mortgage on just her but may look for joint mortgage joint title . if he isnt working then he is a dependent on her wages - bank may take that view and his debts are then paid by her .


----------

